# 5 exercises you mostly attribute your physique too



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Incline bench press, close stance hack squats, close grip attachment thing lat pulldowns are my favourites for starters

What are your favourites?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Couldn't give a f**k about my physique really. I just like lifting s**t and getting bigger.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Couldn't give a f**k about my physique really. I just like lifting s**t and getting bigger.


 Fair enough lol, from what I remember awhile you had strong lifts, do you still post on your log?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Squat
Bench
Deadlift
Press
Row

all purpose lifts no matter what your goal


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Couldn't give a f**k about my physique really. I just like lifting s**t and getting bigger.


 You should consider athletism for all those potentially heroic occasions. Wrestling a toddler from few apes after swimming miles of icy cold, alligator infested water to rescue some drowning hood rats requires training :thumb


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You should consider athletism for all those potentially heroic occasions. Wrestling a toddler from few apes after swimming miles of icy cold, alligator infedted water to rescue some drowning hood rats requires training :thumb


 Goddamnit i'm out of likes.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Picking up cake and putting it in my mouth.

Rack pulls.

Shoulder press.

Straight arm lat pulldowns.

Masturbation.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Wrestling playstation controller and tv remote

Force feeding myself skittles and haribo

Lifting pints

Built my physique.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Picking up cake and putting it in my mouth.
> 
> Rack pulls.
> 
> ...


 Fuxk you, you quicker witted bastard!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Fair enough lol, from what I remember awhile you had strong lifts, do you still post on your log?


 Started a new one, using a conjugate base model but specifically for Deadlifts and Bench as my upper body exercise. I want 260-270 by the end of the year as a goal. Just going to take all the drugs and eat all the food and train my nuts off. First weeks journal is up and you can see the basic layout if you are interested.

I will figure out what exercises I need and will rotate as and when I need them. Probably stick with three or four at a time.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You should consider athletism for all those potentially heroic occasions. Wrestling a toddler from few apes after swimming miles of icy cold, alligator infested water to rescue some drowning hood rats requires training :thumb


 I am fairly athletic. A hero in the making my friend.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I am fairly athletic. A hero in the making my friend.


 Just remember that with great power...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Just remember that with great power...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Incline bench

dips

Behind neck press

pull ups

squat


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Cycling and wacking, big legs, big forearms 'the summer muscles', first ones any potential mate will notice


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Couldn't give a f**k about my physique really. I just like lifting s**t and getting bigger.


 your just saying that because your fat


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

swole troll said:


> Squat
> Bench
> Deadlift
> Press
> ...


 Press and row comprises of many different lifts, be more specific lol


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> your just saying that because your fat


 Careful, thats a platinum member you're speaking to, you being a lowly silver, s**t rolls down hill son


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> your just saying that because your fat


 

My ex misses way Spanish, she fu**ing loved it, she called it happy fat.....


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

AngryBuddha said:


> Careful, thats a platinum member you're speaking to, you being a lowly silver, s**t rolls down hill son


 i have a higher total :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> i have a higher total :thumb


 I have a bigger dick.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I have a bigger dick.


 i make up for that with leg and glute strength


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

zyphy said:


> Press and row comprises of many different lifts, be more specific lol


 Press = overhead press, i refer to all other presses as DB press, bench press, incline press, decline press ect, press just means OHP

Row would be barbell


----------



## scallo (May 5, 2015)

Hammer curl

Concentration curl

Preacher curl

Barbell curl

Cable curl


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> My ex misses way Spanish, she fu**ing loved it, she called it happy fat.....


 I'm sensing that something was lost in translation there :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> i make up for that with leg and glute strength


 PM sent of deadlift session today.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ares said:


> I'm sensing that something was lost in translation there :lol:


 She could barely speak any English at all, best relationship I ever had. Food and sex, no conversation.

Tiennes unos ojos muy bonitos. All you need to know.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Resisting take out

Resisting beer

Deads

High rep lat work

Did I mention resisting beer?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> My ex misses way Spanish, she fu**ing loved it, she called it happy fat.....


 She was just laughing at you :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

GameofThrones said:


> Incline bench press, close stance hack squats, close grip attachment thing lat pulldowns are my favourites for starters
> 
> What are your favourites?


 PMSL at "close grip attachment thing etc" OMG REALLY???


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> She was just laughing at you :whistling:


 You're just jealous because you cant eat what you want at the moment....... f**k cutting.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Lack of exercise

too much food and no exercise

Inconsistent exercise

eating instead of exercise

no finally

not enough bloody exercise.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> You're just jealous because you cant eat what you want at the moment....... f**k cutting.


 I do just less of it 

Got munchies....ice cream chocolate and golden syrup before the movie :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I do just less of it
> 
> Got munchies....ice cream chocolate and golden syrup before the movie :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 128018


 Is the movie Debbie does Dallas?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Hardore Henry ... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

learning when to stop eating. Lean and ripped is far better than fat and bulky in the eyes of the general public as a good physique

Although, I'm sure many dont agree.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

OHP

DL

BENCH PRESS

SQUATS

LATERAL FLYS.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> learning when to stop eating. Lean and ripped is far better than fat and bulky in the eyes of the general public as a good physique
> 
> Although, I'm sure many dont agree.


 I agree being fat is stupid, but there is no reason to get to sub digits IMO to feel you look good. Maybe to other men, but most women would prefer a guy who is big without being shredded. Depends which gender of the general public you would like to deem you as having a decent pysique.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Squats

Deads

Chins

Rows

Incline dbell bench


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Squats
> 
> Deads
> 
> ...


 What about curls and calve raises?


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What about curls and calve raises?


 Do you even tricep kickback bro/


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Bench Press

Deadlifts

Squats

Pull Ups

Football


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Incline dB

Seated shoulder dB

Squat

Chins

Dips


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Do you even tricep kickback bro/


 LOL

I do actually, I do whatever I feel like on the day for triceps, high reps, does not really matter as long as I go to near failure and feel a contraction. Don't like skull crushers but that is about it.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What about curls and calve raises?


 For me personally arms are an afterthought, if i have enough energy after hitting the big stuff ill throw in a few sets.....calves, i have half decent calves genetically so ive only just started to train them again frequently. Tbh i think theyre the icing on the cake....get the work in on the big stuff and the rest will follow....imo


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

OHP, pull ups, rows, shrugs and squats.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

Bench press

Machine dips

T-bar rows

Chins

Leg press

I basically just listed my entire workout.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Curling in the squat rack

Crossfit retard pullups

The splits

Bodyweight shrugs

Neck curls


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I agree being fat is stupid, but there is no reason to get to sub digits IMO to feel you look good. Maybe to other men, but most women would prefer a guy who is big without being shredded. Depends which gender of the general public you would like to deem you as having a decent pysique.


 Yeah true, poor choice of words on my part. I mean not being a strong lad but a massive gut sticking out like you see in a lot of gyms.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> Yeah true, poor choice of words on my part. I mean not being a strong lad but a massive gut sticking out like you see in a lot of gyms.


 I get ya.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bowling ball grip Finger curls.


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Pull ups, push ups, sit ups, sprints and swimming.

Firmly believe you don't need a lot of equipment / gym membership to build a decent physique, especially if your goal is actual fitness (speed, strength, endurance) and not just useless mass.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Deadlifts: aka carrying sleeping kids.

Squats: aka picking toys off the floor.

Push: aka double wide stroller.

Pull: aka red flyer wagon.

Sprints: aka chasing a two year old.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Inverted straight legged shoulder press

Extended forearm extensions fully extended

One arm barbell curls in to double one legged reverse calf raises

Some naked clunge plunge lunges

Bodyweight walking


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

The snatch.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

richardrahl said:


> Picking up cake and putting it in my mouth.
> 
> Rack pulls.
> 
> ...


 Important for forearm development.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

swole troll said:


> Squat
> Bench
> Deadlift
> Press
> ...


 ^^^ This ^^^

If I had to add 5 more they would be.

Close Stance Hack Squats

Dips

Stiff Legged Deadlifts

Push Press

Pull Ups


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Important for forearm development.


 It really is. I like to go for high reps on these. :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dumbbell bench

Arnold presses

Lat pulldowns

Dumbbell rows

Squats


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

toecutter said:


> Pull ups, push ups, sit ups, sprints and swimming.
> 
> Firmly believe you don't need a lot of equipment / gym membership to build a decent physique, especially if your goal is actual fitness (speed, strength, endurance) and not just *useless mass*.


 Whereas, if this is your goal, I'd advise you to pick up some weights  It's not totally useless btw - it has its uses, just not many literally practical ones.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bench press

Shoulder Press

Pullups

Leg press

Side Raises


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

richardrahl said:


> It really is. I like to go for high reps on these. :lol:


 High volume, high intensity and high frequency.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> It really is. I like to go for high reps on these. :lol:


 Really? I prefer a short, lowish rep all-out effort, personally.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Deadlifts, pull ups, squats, OHP and bench. And also side lateral raises.

Haven't done deads or squats really for coming on 2 years now though and a mate of mine commented on how my legs looked smaller today so think I need to get back to them.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Really? I prefer a short, lowish rep all-out effort, personally.


----------



## Socratr (Jul 5, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Really? I prefer a short, lowish rep all-out effort, personally.


 Yes, I agree! I prefer it too.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Deadlifts, pull ups, squats, OHP and bench. And also side lateral raises.
> 
> Haven't done deads or squats really for coming on 2 years now though and a mate of mine commented on how my legs looked smaller today so think I need to get back to them.


 Big powerful legs are more important then arms.


----------

